# Shiloh goes to the Vet....



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

....Saturday a.m. will be his initial wellness checkup and a test for psittacosis. He has really loosened up, and gotten comfy with his new environment, and is a joy to spend time with. I can tell we are going to be best of bud's...:whoo:

Gonna have to see if our number one sig pro can add a tiel to the park bench...


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

You can add a 'tiel' to the park bench, but he doesn't get to sit on the back -- he's going to have to earn that position! 
Just kidding, of course!


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Hope the vet visit goes well. I look forward to seeing the tiel hanging out at the park soon


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I am so glad you're enjoying your new buddy! Can't wait to see the new siggy :thumbsup:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Mikey Did It said:


> You can add a 'tiel' to the park bench, but he doesn't get to sit on the back -- he's going to have to earn that position!
> Just kidding, of course!


Yeah....this is a budgie bench...maybe I better check with the flock first....



milipidi said:


> Hope the vet visit goes well. I look forward to seeing the tiel hanging out at the park soon


Thank's Li....



eduardo said:


> *I am so glad you're enjoying your new buddy! Can't wait to see the new siggy :thumbsup:*


Dee...he is too cool...my budgies still eat out of my hand and such, but they have each other, so I am like fourth fiddle for each one. This feller is gonna be good buddies with me before he ever makes any budgie friends...if he does at all...


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


jonah said:




Dee...he is too cool...my budgies still eat out of my hand and such, but they have each other, so I am like fourth fiddle for each one. This feller is gonna be good buddies with me before he ever makes any budgie friends...if he does at all...

Click to expand...

That's great! Be careful though, he may like you a little too much and then you'll be trying to hide in a different room from the little stalker :laughing: (speaking from my own experience  )*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jonah said:



....Saturday a.m. will be his initial wellness checkup and a test for psittacosis. He has really loosened up, and gotten comfy with his new environment, and is a joy to spend time with. I can tell we are going to be best of bud's...:whoo:

Gonna have to see if our number one sig pro can add a tiel to the park bench...

Click to expand...

I'm so glad things are going well for you with Shiloh :clap: :clap: :clap:

I'll be happy to add Shiloh to the park bench and should be able to do it tomorrow. *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's good to know that you are bonding well with little Shiloh! Good luck at the vet's, I hope all goes well there.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

eduardo said:


> *
> 
> That's great! Be careful though, he may like you a little too much and then you'll be trying to hide in a different room from the little stalker :laughing: (speaking from my own experience  )*


Too late ! When I get home and go in the living room, where he is at for quarantine, this suddenly quiet bird starts singing and chirping, which moments later turns to screaming and screeching if I don't get him out...



FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> I'm so glad things are going well for you with Shiloh :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> I'll be happy to add Shiloh to the park bench and should be able to do it tomorrow. *


Thank you Deb...very happy with this little bird so far. Thank you also for the wonderful job on my sig....



aluz said:


> It's good to know that you are bonding well with little Shiloh! Good luck at the vet's, I hope all goes well there.


Thank you Ana...


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I love the new siggy :thumbsup:
And it seems that the little rascal has learned already how to manipulate daddy :laughing:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes Dee...he has....


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hope all goes well at the vets Bro.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Vet trip is in the books. I let them do a gram stain and they said Shiloh has an infection and too much yeast. Gave me two different meds to give for the next 10 to 14 days. Will find out about the psittacosis test middle of the week.

Vet tech told me that in her opinion Shiloh is a female. I asked what she was basing that on, and she said some wing spots on the inside of wings. I told her that with most birds, especially pied, it is impossible to tell sex without DNA or surgical. She was pretty adamant about it, so I just told her, I really don't care either way, and that Shiloh is a gender neutral name.

So I will wait and see on the psittacosis results and give him the med for two weeks. This little bird is a real joy to have...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear your Shiloh isn't so well, I'm wishing him a fast and full recovery. Hopefully the test results will come back negative, best of luck!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

aluz said:


> I'm sorry to hear your Shiloh isn't so well, I'm wishing him a fast and full recovery. Hopefully the test results will come back negative, best of luck!


Thank you Ana....Shiloh doesn't seem to know he is sick...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

jonah said:


> Thank you Ana....Shiloh doesn't seem to know he is sick...


And that's really good to know, surely he will make a fantastic recovery!


----------

